# Best Cutter for Applique twill designs



## floridasunset (Dec 27, 2017)

Hello,

I purchased 2 single Tajima 1501 primary for doing Monograms and small runs on polos after many years of subbing it out. 

I still do the above but have now built a nice little business doing applique on hoodies and other garments for customers.

I currently use Stahls "Any Way Any Word" designs but would like to have more freedom to design and cut my own fabric, twill, vinyl etc.

I don't want to get a laser type machine, all that I have look at are way out of my budget. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for a cutter that they use for in house applique designs. I would also use this for Vinyl names and short run numbers.

I do all in house digitizing so that won't be a problem. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## ALBATROSS (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi Florida-
I've had limited success cutting PS twill with a cheepie US Cutter or even a Cricket when in a pinch but neither would be very consistent if you need more than one or two, definitely out of the picture if the applique requires tight bends, your better off cutting them by hand. Stahl's will do custom appliques for you if you send them the artwork, or you can send them your DST. and they will cut the twill for you, they have a five piece minimum but you know they are all exact to spec. Hope this helped

Have Fun!
-Sandy


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

I looked into this awhile back too. The results of my research at the time were: nothing really cuts twill acceptably for commercial-type application other than a laser cutter. If that has changed since a couple years ago and there’s a vinyl-type cutter that can do it, I’ll be happy to hear it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

We've been using a Roland GX-24 for years to cut PSA twill for appliques, not sure why people would think you can't? Pretty much any of the 24 inch or larger cutters can easily handle twill. I also use a KNK Zing for cutting twill and fabric for appliques. For greek letters, we have an Accucut die-cutter and I digitized several of the background and foreground letters - it's much faster to use the die cutter when you have cut hundreds of the letters.

If I knew then what I know now, I probably would have taken a longer look at an Ioline cutter for fabric and appliques.


----------



## floridasunset (Dec 27, 2017)

Thanks for the reply's.

I happened to find the Ioline 300 series late last night when doing random searches on you tube. That is exactly what I'm looking for, just out of the budget with it being over $5,000.... compared the rolands gx-24 or graphtex around 2,000.

I do like the Ioline 300 and the kiss cuts that it can do, plus it digitizes for you on all the cuts.

Thanks to everyone for the information...I might just save for the Ioline


----------



## ajmonka (Oct 11, 2017)

You need to set the blade so it will cut deeper and higher pressure to cut twill. I'm not sure you can do that with a Cricut or any other home based machine. Better grade cutters can cut twill as long as it's adjusted properly.

I've since graduated to a laser cutter for twill.. Cuts perfectly and with anything poly heat seals the cut so it will never fray. Much better way to go

Andy


----------



## floridasunset (Dec 27, 2017)

ajmonka said:


> You need to set the blade so it will cut deeper and higher pressure to cut twill. I'm not sure you can do that with a Cricut or any other home based machine. Better grade cutters can cut twill as long as it's adjusted properly.
> 
> I've since graduated to a laser cutter for twill.. Cuts perfectly and with anything poly heat seals the cut so it will never fray. Much better way to go
> 
> Andy


Thanks

I saw some laser cutters around 5,000

what brand did you go with? 

I saw one that did vinyl also and it was amazing the details it could do.


----------



## 1090gal (Aug 2, 2016)

Die cutter is a great idea for shapes you need a lot of. I think the idea that “it can’t be done without a laser” is kind of...perpetuated by the companies that have the lasers...but I’m not naming any names. Thanks for letting us know that it CAN, in fact, be done! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ajmonka (Oct 11, 2017)

I bought a 50W blue/white China laser off of ebay for about $1300. SImilar to item 282759410634 on ebay. I did make a table with casters that it just fits on so I can roll it around. 

I use Wilcom to digitize which has a direct interface with CorelDraw. I plot what I need in corel and save it as an AI file. Import the AI file into the laser software and cut. Comes out perfect every time.

Andy


----------



## dasstitch (Jul 12, 2021)

ajmonka said:


> I bought a 50W blue/white China laser off of ebay for about $1300. SImilar to item 282759410634 on ebay. I did make a table with casters that it just fits on so I can roll it around.
> 
> I use Wilcom to digitize which has a direct interface with CorelDraw. I plot what I need in corel and save it as an AI file. Import the AI file into the laser software and cut. Comes out perfect every time.
> 
> Andy


I know this thread is quite old...but....have you been happy with the laser cutter purchased off of ebay? I need to find a cutter capable of cutting twill with cutaway backing and it seems that a laser cutter is more capable. Alhough I am looking at the Roland GS....


----------

